# R/O question



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok, so I bought a R/O unit off CL a few days ago in immaculate condition and i'm trying to figure out how to get it to work. I think all the hoses are in the right place but it looks like the waste line has alot of water coming out of it. I don't have a faucet for it yet but I was wondering if that matters?

I see a trickle of water coming out of where it says "to faucet" but it's a very small amount.

Can anyone help me out here? Possibly send some pictures or something.

Thanks!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I did this for another member here a while ago - hopefully it helps you. The colours of the tubing might not be the same, but hopefully it helps


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, this helps alot. Does the waste water line have a large amount of water coming out of it?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It depends on what your input(source) pressure is. In our condo, on the 17th floor, the water comes out of the tap at 40 - 45 psi. This would create a lot of waste water and very VERY slowly create RO/DI.

The membrane needs higher pressures to work efficiently - hence why I bought a booster pump (I have an Aquatec 6800), and it gets my feed pressure up to 80 - 85 psi, and so my RO/DI unit works very efficiently, so I don't get as much waste water as before, and much much more RO/DI.

So to answer your question directly, yes, the waste line will have much more water coming out of it than the 'clean' RO line. I think most people get a 2:1 Waste:RO ratio, but with the right conditions (60 PSI and 77F is the industry testing std), you'll get much better efficiency out of your unit.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks again! I have the worst water pressure in my house. I have to get the city out here to check it. I'm probably getting about a 3:1 or possibly 4:1 ratio.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Get a booster pump - with all the water you'll be wasting it'll pay for itself in no time.

They can be had for under $100:
http://www.goreef.com/Vertex-RODI-Booster-Pump-with-Transformer-Up-to-100-GPD.html


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Check if you have flow restricter. Pump is very good idea as ameekplec sad, but it cost much more money.
I have very low pressure in the house and had ratio almost 1:10, before I got flow restrikter. Now I have ~ 1:2 ratio

but make sure your flow restrictor will be correct size corresponded to your RO membrane

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/membranes-c-1_159_247.html?osCsid=ovs6l5a039t0cmbrpj8enmenf2

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Sig!! This is a huge upgrade for the system!! I'll order it now


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well it took 5 hours to make 5 gallons and I think the ratio has to be around 1:10 atleast. I'll be ordering that restricter as soon as possible


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Your unit should already contain a flow restrictor that is appropriate for your RO/DI unit. Did you check if it's already in there?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Nope, I'm a typical male...plug it in and see if it works. Where would it be to check?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

End of the waste water line.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

From what I can see, there's nothing there...just a open tube


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

altcharacter said:


> From what I can see, there's nothing there...just a open tube


This is it.....make sure it is closed


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Connected like this.....


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Mine somewhat looks like that, although I don't have two pre filters, just one.
Thanks for the awesome info!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I do not know what unit you have but Coralife sold without restrictor. they even did not know it in the store, when I went to complain.
I had 4 coralife products and all crap

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

sig said:


> I do not know what unit you have but Coralife sold without restrictor. they even did not know it in the store, when I went to complain.
> I had 4 coralife products and all crap


LMAO, you really hate Coralife


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have a household RO unit that someone was selling on craigslist. It was never used for fish. The person that sold it to me just took it off his wall and sold it to me so he could have forgotten a few things.


----------

